# Best Stippling Brush?



## Minka (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey girls!

I'm getting tired of using a regular foundation brush to apply my makeup and think I may better like the result of using a Stippling Brush.

Any favorites you have?

I saw a Sonia Kashuk Highlighting brush at Target that looked like I MAY be able to use for stippling but the reviews for it aren't that great on MUA...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 3, 2010)

I think Sonia Kashuk is a popular choice for a drugstore stippling brush.


----------



## klu0906 (Jul 4, 2010)

I love my MAC 187 its $42.00 and its work every penny!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 4, 2010)

another vote for the MAC 187


----------



## internetchick (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep, MAC 187.


----------



## Mizzyme (Jul 4, 2010)

For everyone who voted the M.A.C 187, do you have a problem with the brush shedding? I have the 188 because the 187 looked too big...I love the job it does but it sheds soooooo much!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 4, 2010)

It does here and there, but not excessively so.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 5, 2010)

The 187 is the softest/springiest, so it gets my vote also. But my issue isn't shedding, it's bleeding. Ever since I used Michelle Pham's cleaning method (antibacterial dishwashing liq. and evoo), all my black haired brushes can't stop bleeding!!! GRRRR!


----------



## crys2982 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to vote for the 187 too. It's just that it's the only stippling brush I've ever used. I like it. It does shed a bit but nothing horrible or excessive. I just never liked the feel or look of my foundation when applied with a foundation brush.


----------



## LovelyAndBroke (Jul 5, 2010)

Same here! I used the michelle phan method with the olive oil and soap and now the tips of my "skunk brush" are now black






I love the MAC 187 but I also love my Sigma SS187 brush as a cheaper alternative and though it's less dense, it still works pretty well. I think it's 16 bucks


----------



## magosienne (Sep 30, 2010)

Bumping bump bump !!

Any other suggestions ?

I've started using a Sephora stippling brush (finally remembered i did have a stippling brush in my stash



) to apply my foundation. Super easy, super quick, love the results but OMG ! It's everything but soft, my skin almost feels itchy after using it. I really wonder what i'm going to do with this, i don't like it to apply powder on my face, it's too hard for foundation, i would say it's a waste of money but luckily i bought it for really cheap. It's easy to clean, although i did squirt some black colorant when washing mine (which to me isn't a good sign of quality).


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Oct 1, 2010)

I love the Sigma F15 - It is an exact dupe of the MAC 187 for only $16.00 and mine sheds a LOT less than the MAC one.


----------



## swedgal (Oct 1, 2010)

I only have one stippling brush and I am in love with it



It is the Sigma F80 which is a unique brush (meaning it is not a dupe for any MAC brush), it is very soft and dense and does not shade at all. I have used it with liquid foundation manly and it gives a very natural finish but I have also experimented with mineral foundation and it works as well.


----------



## inchesnfalling (Oct 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bumping bump bump !!
Any other suggestions ?

I've started using a Sephora stippling brush (finally remembered i did have a stippling brush in my stash



) to apply my foundation. Super easy, super quick, love the results but OMG ! It's everything but soft, my skin almost feels itchy after using it. I really wonder what i'm going to do with this, i don't like it to apply powder on my face, it's too hard for foundation, i would say it's a waste of money but luckily i bought it for really cheap. It's easy to clean, although i did squirt some black colorant when washing mine (which to me isn't a good sign of quality).

Really? It's not the one with the silver bottom one, is it? I'm guessing not, since you bought it super cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I use the Sephora one with the silver bottom, (Their Professionnel collection, or whatever) and I have to say, I love the results! It's so soft, and applies just so easy. I haven't tried the MAC one ever, and it's the only stippling brush I've ever had... but I really do love it!


----------



## laurakitty (Oct 1, 2010)

Mac 187


----------



## magosienne (Oct 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *inchesnfalling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really? It's not the one with the silver bottom one, is it? I'm guessing not, since you bought it super cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I use the Sephora one with the silver bottom, (Their Professionnel collection, or whatever) and I have to say, I love the results! It's so soft, and applies just so easy. I haven't tried the MAC one ever, and it's the only stippling brush I've ever had... but I really do love it!

Actually, it's this one. The salesperson who ordered the brushes made a mistake and consequently the store had so many of these brushes they decided to get rid of them by selling them for 1â‚¬ each.

Thanks for the suggestions, i'll definitely check out the Sigma brushes





Has anyone tried the stippling brush sold by Coastal Scents ?


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 10, 2010)

I really like the Target Studio Tools Stippling Brush.  It was $6.99 and makes my foundation look flawless!  I bought 2 of them and had them for about a year now and they're still in great shape.  Plus when I bought them they were 1.99 each!


----------



## .funkycolored. (Oct 10, 2010)

Sigma's Duo Fibre F50 brush is the best!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought the F80, it's more dense and i thought i could try it with my mineral foundation as well.


----------



## Minka (Oct 11, 2010)

Also a update on this.

I purchased the Etude House Duo-Fibre brush and I LOVE it.

The brush is crazy thick. The handle is shorter than I thought it would be and the bristles are WAY denser than I could've imagined. Great for stippling, but I still need to practice my technique to get it down.

Is there any Youtube vid that any of you watched to teach yourselves to stipple?


----------



## Tyari (Oct 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried the one from Coastal Scents?? It's only $7.95


----------



## divadoll (Oct 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the one from Coastal Scents?? It's only $7.95


 This one?  I've got a 1-word review...CRAP!

It's a little too floppy and it's now losing hairs like crazy and I've only used it for about 2 weeks.  CS brushes are so hit and miss (more miss than hit).  The ONLY brush out of the 8 brushes I've bought in a year that I had liked it is the Bionic Wide Buffer and that is super soft and I love it.  I'm thinking of getting another one of it but not any other.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 12, 2010)

I guess I am the only one who can't blend with stippling brush.I have the MAC 187, Ive tried numerous of times stippling and swirling ( not harsh), bahhh my skin enhances flakes together with the foundation even though I moisturize and exfoliate my skin decent enough.Until the youtube m/u guru, *gossmakeupartist* said that combination skin and dry skin should lean towards damp makeup sponges instead of foundation brushes.I guess its very much true, I bought beauty blender right after that, and use it to apply foundation, my foundation looked really good, no flakes or watsoever and when I set my powder, it sets nicely( wthout lifitng the flakes)


----------



## ModVampire (Oct 12, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also a update on this.
> 
> ...



I have an Etude House one too. Not sure if it's better/worse than other brands since it's my first stippling brush but so far I love it!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 12, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also a update on this.
> 
> ...


 Enkore makeup has a couple videos on stippling that helped me, i saw others but i prefer enkore's.


----------



## Tyari (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow!!! Thanks for the info! I was thinking about buyin it just to have but I think I'll pass now.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 21, 2010)

I've received my stippling brush last weekend, i've used it a couple times and OMG ! It's so soft ! The bristles are definitely short and very dense, so it's really easy to pick up liquid foundation and stipple it on my face. I used to apply my foundation with a regular brush for 30 minutes (for just the foundation), now i can have my face done with primer, blush, powder, under eye concealer and setting spray under 15 minutes. Yay !!

I haven't tried it with mineral foundation, but i think it will work fine too.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 21, 2010)

ok so i have this brush and i agree crap...even tho it is 8 bucks please dont waste ur money!!!

i have the 187 and 188 and the cs one and they are nothing alike!!

ive heard the sonia ones work great and are a cheap alternative same with sigma!!

as for cleaning ur brushes ive always gone to enkoremakeup on utube...

Deoderizing brushes

1/4 cup of distilled water

1/2tsp fabric softner

1tsp white vineger

1/4 tsp baking soda

small container

..fill container to cover bristles

..max 5 mins of soaking

..squeeze all fluids and tap excess on towel then wash brushes as usual

Brush cleaner 

1 cup of distilled water

1/4 cup of alcohol

1/2 spoon of dish soap

1/2 spoon of baby shampoo

1 spoon of leave in hair conditioner(liquid of course)

wash as u normally would...also another tip...if uve used gel based item dont forget to wash olive oil to help clean it off then use the method above

Hope this helps some ppl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minka (Oct 23, 2010)

Which brush did you buy?


----------



## SadAng3l (Oct 25, 2010)

I really like the Sigma 187 stippling brush which is more or less the same as the MAC 187. Also the Sigma F80 Flat Top brush is very good too.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm back to say, anything you do, STAY AWAY FROM WALMARTS STIPPLER!!!

It has to be THE worst most craptastic, forget shedding, clumps falling out, smelliest brush I've EVER come across. A total waste of money.


----------



## breathless (Nov 2, 2010)

i only use my mac 187 =]


----------



## RoxyJ (Nov 2, 2010)

I just received the E.L.F. Stippling brush, I just washed it today, so I haven't tried it for foundation today. It's a bit smaller than the MAC 187 and not quite as dense, but it's super soft and pretty comparable to the 187 especially for the price.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 2, 2010)

Just curious, but if you haven't tried it what about it makes you think it is comparable to the 187?


----------



## SalonClearwater (Nov 3, 2010)

Mac 187 is good.I like it more than any other...


----------



## hopeful1983 (Dec 8, 2010)

Studio Tools have a GREAT, cheap stippling brush around $4-5 and Sonia Kashuk also at Target retails for 12.99.


----------



## sparklingirish (Mar 9, 2013)

Any updates about the E.L.F brush? I'm looking at buying it as it's far cheaper than the MAC one but I'd like to know if it's any good first!


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 9, 2013)

^ I love the ELF small stipple brush. (Just ordered 5 of them- they had a sale on their studio brushes)

I like it better than my MAC 130. If you're asking about the larger stipple brush from ELF, I don't know. (I ordered one of those as well, but haven't gotten it yet.)


----------



## nishino (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bumping bump bump !!
> 
> Any other suggestions ?
> ...


 Ha, I wonder if that's the same one I have.  I got the Sephora Pro Stippling Brush (the silver handle, part of the series that was discontinued a few months ago) and sort of hate it.  The white fibers are really stiff and poky, feels like i'm trying to apply product with a face brush meant for exfoliating!  I'm not sure what to do with mine either, it came in a set with the MUA brush belt.  Maybe I should use it to apply exfoliating face wash or something, hehe.

I got the Sigma F55 as a replacement, it's really soft, the bristles are sparse rather than dense, and it's smaller.  I use it for cream blush, contouring, and applying finishing powder.  Only thing I dislike is that the black hairs bleed when I wash the brush.  No shedding though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 9, 2013)

I am currently using a Sonia Kashuik stipple brush and love it. I've switched to that from the elf brush.


----------



## D24466 (Mar 10, 2013)

If you wanna stick to stippling 187 but I now use it for blush, but my favorite way to put on my foundation is with Sephora's Pro airbrush 56. it buffs in foundation so nicely and airbrushed and really in my opinion gives a better finish, I love the size of it because you can control it more but if you want something bigger then I would go with the 55.


----------



## aromatherapy (Mar 11, 2013)

Lakme brushes are best.


----------



## annabeautybox (Mar 11, 2013)

I love my real rechniques stippling brush

great quality, great price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my real rechniques stippling brush
> 
> great quality, great price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm so sad. I bought five over a year ago &amp; have them on a daily rotation. I use one daily sometimes two days in a row. One had the bristles fall out completed in chunks &amp; another one has some on the side starting to pull out. I do love the brushes &amp; own a lot of Real Techniques but I was very dissappointed. I know how to wash my brushes properly &amp; dry them so I don't think it was me.

I guess I can't complain too much. I only paid after sales &amp; coupons about $10 for two of them but still, now I'm wary of my other RT brushes despite how much I love them.


----------



## annabeautybox (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so sad. I bought five over a year ago &amp; have them on a daily rotation. I use one daily sometimes two days in a row. One had the bristles fall out completed in chunks &amp; another one has some on the side starting to pull out. I do love the brushes &amp; own a lot of Real Techniques but I was very dissappointed. I know how to wash my brushes properly &amp; dry them so I don't think it was me.
> ...


thats too bad

I use mine daily, too, they're still as good as new I wash them once a month and I clean them using mac brush cleanser after every usage ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tracysaddiction (Mar 28, 2013)

I use an ecotools stippling brush and absolutely love it! I think I paid $7 for it at Ulta and have been using it for about 6 months without losing a single hair. It's a bit more firm so it doesn't get mushy on your face and it doesn't hang on to product at all. I always get a very smooth, airbrushed look from this brush with minimal effort. It's also a dream to wash up because it doesn't hold on to your product and it dries back into shape fairly quickly. The bristles are shorter, giving you more concentrated control over the brush, which I really like. Another good option would be the Real Techniques stippling brush. All of their brushes are of a very high quality, are very affordable, and can be found at your local Ulta. Hope this helps!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tracysaddiction (Mar 28, 2013)

> Any updates about the E.L.F brush? I'm looking at buying it as it's far cheaper than the MAC one but I'd like to know if it's any good first!Â


 I'd look into an ecotools brush before this elf brush. I own several elf brushes (and have tried this one) but really, really like the ecotools better. This elf brush has longer bristles that tend to mush down on your face under the slightest pressure, leaving you with streaks which you don't want. Also, they're not very full so the foundation has more of a chance to travel up the bristles instead of down onto your skin. They're just not the same quality as the ecotools stippling brush which you can get for $7 just about anywhere. Pay the extra $4-you'll be very glad you did!


----------

